# Honda Goldwing Conversion



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I am converting an 86 Honda Goldwing and I plan to document progress here. I welcome questions and comments. This forum is an excellent way to learn, share ideas, and network. 

I started this project near the end of 2011. I had previously converted a 66 MG. After a few years of using that car I decided I had to either put more money into it or use the parts for somhhting else. So I stripped the car, and many of the parts are being used for this project.

I found the Honda Goldwing at a motorcycle junk yard. It was old, but still running. I towed it home, stuck a battery in and rode it for a couple weeks in the late fall. It was in need of work, but the fact it was operational (as compared to some of the junked ones with missing parts), gave me a good head start.


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

The bike is now in the shed and retired as an ICE.


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I got the bike into the heated part of the shed for the winter and started to strip it down. It took 3 sessions to get all the way down to the frame. I'm glad I'm doing an EV, because putting this IEC back together would be a monster.


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

Now to get the motor and drive system installed. The motor is a Warp 8 by Advanced DC motors - 203-06-4001. When it was in the MG I had a 96V led acid system and could get up to 60mpg. The range was a dissapointing 20 miles. So I know this motor is plenty big for the Goldwing. I plan on about 76V using LiFePo4. 

The motor drive was challenging. I first had to get a custom drive shaft made to fit the spline in the U joint. Then trying to mount everything so it is alligned is difficult. A motorcycle frame has many curves in all axis and nothing seems parellel. But I did get the drive system installed and running smoothly (of 48V on led acid I have sitting around).

I calculated my ratio as best I could figure. The shaft to rear wheel is about 1:2.75, and the motor to drive pulley is about 1:1.6. So overall I should have about 1:4.4 At 3500 rpm will provide 57 mph. According to the specs on the motor, 75v provides just over 3500 rpm. Seems like a reasonable ratio. I designed this so I can put in a different size if I need to.


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

Next are the battery boxes. I spent a fair amount of time researching batteries for capacity, performance, and fit. The Calb lithium ion will work best. I built 2 battery boxes that will each hold a matix of 12 batteries. The boxes use a 1/2" steel angle iron welded with a poly sheet base. I decided to build these prior to ordering the batteries. They are quite expensive, so why not wait. I am doing this on spare time, so who knows when I will be ready for them. 

I also researeched the BMS (or no BMS). I decided on the Elithion system. It is reasonably priced and not only manages and balances the batteries, but provides a control for the bike (including all the guaging I will want). 

The next step is to strip more wiring down. There is a ton of modules, harnesses, connectors, and crap that I'm thinking much of it not needed. So stripping that is next. Electrical controls is my career, so I am quite comfortable with this part.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RogerK said:


> Next are the battery boxes.


Hi RogerK,

Coming along nicely. Keep up the good work 

major


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

I love the pictures. I'm also planning to use Calb on my car. I think they are the best value for range amoung the available lithium options. What size cell are you thinking?


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I am getting the 70aH. You will need to go larger for a car. Perhaps the 100aH, then try to get to about 120V and you'll have plenty speed. I've read you need about 8000WH to equal a gallon of gas. So the above example would give you the equivilent of 1.5 gallons. Maybe 50 miles or so for a smaller car. It will cost, but nothing like lithiums these days.


----------



## RussE (Mar 16, 2012)

Roger - Great project - Looking forward to riding with you on road trips with my gas burning Honda - RussE


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

My Kawasaki Vaoyager died. Bummer. It is stuck in either 4th or 5th gear. I've tried everything to free it. It seems a huge job to open the transmission, and I'd rather put my time into the Goldwing. So if someone is thinking of a bike for a conversion, this could be a candidate.


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I am finally getting back to the project. Work and life is busy. I have all the parts ready for painting. That was a haul getting all that done. I needed body filler, fiberglassing, and many rounds of sanding. I will create a make shift paint booth and spray myself whent he weather is perfect. Not far off I am sure. Then hopefully my batteries will be here from China and I can get the final assembly and wiring done. Hope to get at least a 1/2 season of riding in.


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I have the bike painted and polished. I am starting assembly, and the batterties are now in.


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I went for the first ride tonight! I didn't go far, there are a few issues and don't have a lot of trust in my BMS yet. But the bike flew! Quiet, smooth, and plenty power! Can't wait to get finished and on the road.


----------



## Darxus (May 10, 2010)

Nice! 

More photos? Estimated range?

Did you cut out any of the existing frame, or just add to it to get the motor and batteries in?


----------



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't posted about my project in a while. The Goldwing is running and I am using it. I had quite a delay scewring around with a BMS for a few months. What a pain. Delicate circuit boards on every cell. A controller that kept faulting and no reset. Board popping when I tried to work on it. The company (Elithium) tried to help, but in the end they abamdoned me and didn't stand behind the product. My suggestion is - don't use a BMS. LiFePo batteries seem to stay balanced, and just run a wire to a terminal block and check then once in a while with a volt meter. YOu can always manually balance using a big resistor. Thats how I do it. Make sure your charge shuts down the pack, and make sure you don't drive it unti it's dead. Follow that and you're fine without a BMS.

As for the bike, it runs great! Up to 60 mph. Range still not fully known, but surely will depend on many factors like how hard it is pushed. I did go 35 miles (mostly country roads - 45-50 mph), and still had some spare. I would guess I'm well over 40 in town. Acceleration is good, except I need an idler or somehting because when I crank on it the belt jumps. I need more wrap. 

All for now. I did post on You Tube. Type in Goldwing EV

Roger


----------

